# wounded [ wound ]primary



## danok

Hi, I'm looking for the meaning of wounded. It's in a context of measuring current transformers. This transformer would have the primary "wounded"...

Hola, estoy buscando el significado de la palabra "wounded". Es en un contexto de transformadores de corriente para medida. Este transformador, tendría el primario "wounded"...

Thanks


----------



## LeoLeo9

No encuentro ninguna referencia a esa expresión...Podría ser wound primary, es decir que el primario está enrollado, lo cual tiene más sentido. A no ser que realmente estés hablando de que tiene el primario dañado por algún motivo. Si puedes darnos la frase completa...


----------



## danok

Pues estoy buscando unos transformadores como he dicho, y en la página te da unas opciones de características a elegir. Una de ellas es esta: 
-wounded primary

Así que no se puede referir a que algo esté dañado, ya que se supone que debe ser una de las características del transformador. 

Otras de las opciones a elegir son: split-core, solid-core... 
Que se refieren a si es de núcleo sólido o núcleo partido.


----------



## LeoLeo9

No sé si es un uso correcto, pero he encontrado varias páginas donde se usa wounded como "enrollado" o pasado de enrollar en lugar de wound.


----------



## danok

Vale, ya he encontrado lo que es. Se refiere a un tipo de transformadores que tienen el primario bobinado. 

Muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## LeoLeo9

Pero es correcto usar wounded? porque bobinado o enrollado sería wound, no??


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Para mí también debería ser *wound*.


----------



## danok

No tengo ni idea... Es la página de un fabricante.


----------



## k-in-sc

Here it's Chinglish for "wound."


----------



## LeoLeo9

Chinglish???


----------



## sibol

wounded primary = primario pasante


----------



## rodelu2

Algo está mal, un transformador no puede ser otra cosa que bobinado (devanado) a menos que la frase esté incompleta y se trate de "primario devanado en círculo" que suele ser el caso de un transformador de corriente.


----------

